# Guess the name of the bit....



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

Here's a fun new contest. Guess the name of the bit! 

If you are 100% sure you know it, then it is your turn to post a picture of a bit for people to guess. 

The poster of the pic MUST verify if the guessers guesses are right or not. 

We will start easy with this:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Australian Tom Thumb? With french link?


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Driving? (wild guess)


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Half cheek french link?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Half cheek french link?


darn just about to say that xD


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

Half Cheek is correct, but French Link is not. Keep trying.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jointed link? Link something?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Half cheek Dr. Bristol?


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

Drafteventer!!!! You are correct. Your turn.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Kay here we go


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Ahh you stole it from me! I was going to say Doc Bristol!!

Loose ringed snaffle  with holes in?!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL that's right, but I'm looking for a more specific name xD!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Loose ring cribbing bit.


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

Oh! Oh! I know it... but I will let someone else guess.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

More specific for the holes? Erm . . . :?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunny06, that's right. Even though I've always know it as a whistle snaffle.


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

When I looked it up it said Loose Ring Hollow Mouth with Comfort Holes. lol


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

heres where I got the pic.
The Bit Gallery - Snaffle bit with Whistle Mouthpiece


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Guess this one:


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

High port curb.

....

Looking at it now it looks more like a medium port...long shanks if you want to be specific


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

high port long shanked grazing bit


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. Keep guessing.


----------



## mpbmorganev (May 24, 2009)

medium ported grazing curb


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope...


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

A sweet-water?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Yeah, I would say long shanked sweetwater grazing bit or maybe TWH bit.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

painful is what it looks like jeez!!!!


----------

